
Ask HN: Does it bother you to see yourself in video calls? - dxchester
We&#x27;re building https:&#x2F;&#x2F;team.video and are debating how prominent to make the video feed that shows yourself. Some of us think it&#x27;s distracting to watch ourselves in the call, and others want to be able to see clearly what everyone else is seeing of them.  We hear a similar range of feedback from users too, although like us, they are often not exactly able to articulate why they feel so strongly.<p>Do you like to have your feed prominent and sitting alongside everyone else&#x27;s?  Or does it make you uncomfortable to be seeing yourself?  Why is it that you feel the way you do?
======
JMTQp8lwXL
I like to see a thumbnail of myself. I have some holiday decor up that would
be unsightly to have in view during summertime. I also like to see I'm
centered in frame, posture looks good, etc. I want to verify I look
presentable through the duration of a call.

~~~
dougwbrunton
Now I just want to see those holiday decorations :-))

